# ground rod driver



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Split duct maybe ? Questionable ul listing wise but ...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

EPR Repair Kit for Conduit & Duct | IPEX USA LLC


EPR Repair Kit | Total repair systems for broken and damaged PVC conduit and duct




www.ipexna.com


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I got a sds max ground rod driver for my macho I think they make them spline drive too


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Since a 2 oz. ball-peen hammer won't work, it might be best to rent a compressor and a jackhammer with a ground rod driver. The ones I've used are lighter than a demo hammer, I believe it was a .680" shank.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Anyone tried one of these?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Slay301 said:


> I got a sds max ground rod driver for my macho I think they make them spline drive too



I have a bosch sds max but it struggles with cap rock or should i say i struggle as im old and lazy. It also gets as hot as hell when its running 30 minutes non stop to get a 20 foot rod in the ground unless i get lucky and miss every rock. 
We have a hilti on site so i was looking for a rod driver that grips the rod preferable less than the cost of a hilti one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have these and they work good


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Tiiger Ground Rod Driver - 5/8in


The easy to use Tiiger Ground Rod Driver eliminates the need to climb above the rod for installation. Its designed with a unique positioning guide pin, which allows the driver socket of the impact tool to be engaged to the Ground Rod Driver. You can position it at any height for installation.



www.techtoolsupply.com


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gpop said:


> I have a bosch sds max but it struggles with cap rock or should i say i struggle as im old and lazy. It also gets as hot as hell when its running 30 minutes non stop to get a 20 foot rod in the ground unless i get lucky and miss every rock.
> We have a hilti on site so i was looking for a rod driver that grips the rod preferable less than the cost of a hilti one.


20ft holy cow you doing tower work ?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Slay301 said:


> 20ft holy cow you doing tower work ?



just a couple of well pads and a fence. 
1 acre and im already up to 8 x 20 rods, 350 feet of 4/0, 300 feet of 2/0, 250 feet of #4. That's not including the 600' of 4/0 we already had in the area. 
30 more rods at 15' min and a 100' of #6 and she should be good to go.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gpop said:


> just a couple of well pads and a fence.
> 1 acre and im already up to 8 x 20 rods, 350 feet of 4/0, 300 feet of 2/0, 250 feet of #4. That's not including the 600' of 4/0 we already had in the area.
> 30 more rods at 15' min and a 100' of #6 and she should be good to go.


Wow so where do you get a 20ft tall ladder to drive it 🤣 also I have no clue what a well pad is


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Slay301 said:


> Wow so where do you get a 20ft tall ladder to drive it 🤣 also I have no clue what a well pad is



its the pad around a well. The type you pump water out off. 

I used 10's and couplings


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Slay301 said:


> Wow so where do you get a 20ft tall ladder to drive it [emoji1787] also I have no clue what a well pad is


They make threaded rods or you use couplings. You can go as deep as you want.

An interesting thing about ground rods is diminishing returns. If you drive 3 ground rods one on top of the other you get 1/3rd the resistance all else being equal. With two the second is only about 80% effective. With 3 it’s 70%. Just another reason the NEC rule is ridiculous.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've made a lot of split repair kits, you get pretty good with your cordless circ saw.

I always get a kick out of putting ground rods on wells. We never do in our specs, just weld a chunk of channel right to the casing and lug or cad shot on lol.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Most R-Mix plants use well water around here and the steel well casing 100’ deep and 8”-12” diameter should be the ultimate ground rod. I use them as part of my grounding system on plants.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> Most R-Mix plants use well water around here and the steel well casing 100’ deep and 8”-12” diameter should be the ultimate ground rod. I use them as part of my grounding system on plants.


nothing can be better than a well casing !!!


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> Most R-Mix plants use well water around here and the steel well casing 100’ deep and 8”-12” diameter should be the ultimate ground rod. I use them as part of my grounding system on plants.


I have a bond to the well casing and its over 2000 feet deep. On this job i was asked to point out what i disagree with and report error's with the design but i am not to override the engineers unless its against code. 
There is a lot more to this story but generally on-site staff have been asked to run a project as contractors to see whats going on. We picked what should have been a cake walk as its electrically simple, Middle of a field and it doesn't not affect production. I estimated 3 weeks to do a NEC install from good prints. We are now coming up to 2 months and we might be 1/2 way there.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

When I worked at the plant we had contractors routinely drive 60'-70' ground rods. They used DRIVEZE and a electric jackhammer. No problem. 
They would stand on the tailgate of a pickup or a 6' step ladder. It would take them about 20 minutes to drive the entire rod. 
LC


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Most R-Mix plants use well water around here and the steel well *casing 100’ deep* and 8”-12” diameter should be the ultimate ground rod. I use them as part of my grounding system on plants.


Out here it is 1000-2000 feet of casing.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

gpop said:


> I have a bond to the well casing and its over 2000 feet deep.


Didn't realize you guys in Florida had to go that far also.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Didn't realize you guys in Florida had to go that far also.



Its a injection well. You pump down rather than pump out


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Out here it is 1000-2000 feet of casing.


The Scioto river and the Ohio river make driving a well a painless affair.


----------



## Flippo (Aug 7, 2021)

gpop said:


> Ive got a lot of rods to driver so im looking at a driver attachment that goes on a hilti 3000 demolition hammer.
> 
> I really need something like the post guys used on my conduits
> 
> ...


 [Corrected Quote]

Depending on the chuck of the tool you decide to use they make a ground rod bit for the SDS Plus, SDS MAX, and Spline drive hammers. And its been my experience that the ground rods we ran in TELCO and DATA sites, the Demolition Hammers like the mentioned HILTI 3000 and smaller air run hammers all would slip a 3/4" ground rod directly into the chuck and generally didn't even need a purpose made bit. 

Milwaukee, DeWalt, Boch, Makita, Hilti and many many others all make them and easy to find online.

Makita 751102-A 1-1/8X7-Inch Ground Rod Driver
by Amazon.com
Learn more: Amazon.com


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would always use the adaptor, I saw a tool with the ground rod mushroomed inside of the chuck


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> I would always use the adaptor, I saw a tool with the ground rod mushroomed inside of the chuck


 I also have been told not to use the hammer without an adapter


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

uhhh you might wanna install conduits that arent broken? just a thought...


----------

